# Vis and lionfish advise



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a couple friends coming in town this weekend to do some diving and am hoping to get some advise on where I can find some clean water. Heading out of Pensacola pass and am looking to dive anywhere within about 30 miles out. I haven't been out diving in about a month and it was pure pea soup inside about about 12 miles. Also looking to shoot some lionfish if anyone has any recommendations on where they're showing up in any significant numbers.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Max target depth?


----------



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

110'ish. The last dive I did out here was at the Pete Tide, but even then it was maybe 30-40' or so. Inshore on the Tex it was less than 10' at the time.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

It wasn't an aquarium Sunday but it was close. Solid 50ft outside of 10 miles and still 30+ inside. We were SE of the pass. Didn't see many lionfish. I think the diver community has beat them down pretty good right.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

For lionfish I would try reefs named ROnnnnnn on the Escambia County artificial reef list. These spots start with list item number 138. You can see where the reefs are located relative to other sites by going to the Lionfish Map and clicking on the dots in the areas you are interested in diving.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We hit a not so public spot Saturday. 24 miles out. Vis was 30 ft, depth 100', structure was about 80 sq ft, and it had over 200 lionfish on it. They are out there for sure.


----------



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

Over 200 on one spot??? That's insane!


----------

